# Crate nightmares. Help!



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi all. I’m losing my mind and don’t know what else to do. I thought I had Brixton somewhat crate trained. We have had our ups and downs over the past few months, but mostly worked. Now he is 4.5 months old, and night time has become a nightmare. I have followed EVERY trainer/video/article on crate training. I have “started over”. I have tried not to “give in”. I have washed everything. I took the bed out. I put the bed in. I take him to pee.

He won’t stop whining, and I can’t take it anymore. I need to sleep. And I need to not get evicted from my apartment because of noise.

Is it possible that I just need to accept that he will never be crate trained, and I am potentially screwed until he’s an adult? Because if he is not crate trained, it also means I will never ever be able to leave the apartment during the day either until he is an adult. 

As much as I appreciate all the tips I get everywhere, just basically telling me I’m a terrible dog mom because I cannot figure out how to make him stop crying is not helping me. 

And once he starts whining, he NEVER just cries it out. It will not stop until I take him out. And I truly believe it is not just about him wanting attention. He is clearly not happy in his crate.

Any advice other than referring me to the articles that all give the exact same advice on how to crate train? Because they are not working.

It’s 2am as I write this, and I am in tears. I don’t know what else to do, he won’t stop crying.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Your Brixton is adorable. Sorry to hear that you are having difficulties with crate training. Every dog has his/her own personality, and some just don't like being confined. In the case of Boo, he had the same problem. I found that he was more amenable to following my command, "go to your crate," if I made sure that he had a full day. If you have the financial means, you might consider doggy daycare. It worked wonders for Boo, and helped him become a good canine citizen. Now that he is a senior, of course, Boo insists on his own room and comfortable couch. He won't even look at his comfy crate. Go figure. I wish I had a magic answer for you. However, it sounds like you are doing the right things. Good luck.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

The fact that you are reaching out for help means you are NOT a "terrible dog mom." 

So let's start by getting a bit more information. Do you have and use an ex-pen (exercise pen) either during the day or night? Does Brixton cry when he is in his crate during the day (and you are home)? Have you tried letting Brixton sleep on the bed with you at night? Dos that make a difference? I realize that you live in an apartment and noise is a potential issues, but Brixton may have learned inadvertently that if he cries at night you will give him attention one way or another. He is still very much a puppy and they can be a real handful.

Here is what worked for us through trial and error. It may work for you but you never know until you try it. Ricky sleeps in a crate in our bedroom. Every night when we put Ricky to bed, we cover it with a blanket, bird cage style. When we need to leave him alone at home for as much as 4 hours at a time, we put him in his cage and cover it (even during the day). This becomes his personal "doggie cave" and he goes right to sleep (even during the day). We used to have a problem with him crying and barking when we put him into his crate, day or night, but not anymore. This trick worked for us and it may work for you, but no guarantees.

I know others on this forum will give you some advice that is also worth trying. This problem is not unique to you. We have all experienced similar situations. Substitute determination for your frustration. We will help you work through this.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I can’t imagine what you’re going through. I hate to put more pressure on you, but I really think it would help to consult with a behaviorist if there’s any way you can. There is a point where the fear or behavior is established and each time in the crate is reinforcing it over and over again. It sounds like that’s where you’re at, but I think you need someone with experience to observe and help you out. Not crate training is not the end of the world, but you do need a way to contain your puppy, and that same person can help you come up with something, whether that’s an ex pen or something else. You’ll also need some kind of plan to prevent problems should you need to crate him for travel. Maybe there is someone available for a video call consultation? 

How is he doing with containment during the day? 

In the meantime, I would really try to find a puppy sitter and at least take a day to get some rest and recharge. I don’t know what’s available in your area, but there are a few services that can help you find someone if you don’t have a friend or family member who can take him for a day. Puppies are adorable bundles of work, and it’s especially hard to manage them without sleep!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Is the crate in your bedroom at night? My girl sleeps quietly all night as long as the crate is in the same room as me. I tried her in a different room when she was a puppy and she was not having it. I would not put him in your bed unless that is what you want to do long term because it would be hard to go back to the crate at night after that. I agree with making the crate “den like” and having crate time during the day. Crates can become a positive place for dogs. Mine goes in and out of her crate all day on her own and will put herself to bed at night if she feels it is bed time. I hope things get better soon. I can imagine how difficult it must be being in an apartment with a noisy dog and I know how bad things get when you have days of little or no sleep. Good luck. Things will get better.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm with Ricky's Popi - a little more info please 

I've been very lucky with Perry - he's very quiet in his crate (though we still have noise issues that I am not sure how to work with - because they're only when we're away -- as soon as he hears the car in the driveway or feet on the porch... or knows in some way that we're close he stops!)

For the nighttime issue though - does he do it if you're next to the crate or have your fingers through the bars while he's in the crate? If that quiets him, I would suggest putting his crate beside your bed and dangling your hand in front of it - that's what I did the first week with Perry.

Have you tried different types of crates? Some really don't like the wire, others don't like the more enclosed plastic ones, etc.

I would also second the consulting with a behaviorist -- they could definitely help with techniques or alternatives (pens, etc.)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mia sleeps contentedly in a crate next to our bed. When she was little I elevated the crate by setting it between two chairs so she was at the same level and right next to me. Have you tried that? I would also suggest playing games by teaching your dog to “crate up” and giving delicious treats each time the dog goes in there.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Lots of good ideas in this thread so far.

This has reminded me that I own this DVD which could help you. I never ended up watching it and have lent it to someone.

Another idea is to try to give Brixton enough physical (but not too much as he's still growing) and mental stimulation during the day so that he will WANT to curl up and sleep at night. Decompression walks might be really good for him. You take him somewhere where he can wander, leading you wherever he wants to sniff, rather than trying to get him to walk in a straight line beside you. Maybe you can find a neighbor kid (teenager) who will take him on a daily decompression walk? (National Honor Society students NEED to complete volunteer hours, so you wouldn't even have to pay them!)

Sometimes in the morning, before we start our (distance learning) teaching jobs, and in the evening, before it's actually time for bed, we close Shama OUT of her ex pen, because we want her to sleep when she goes into her pen. She will occasionally go sit outside her pen and look at us, like can't I go to bed now? (This is despite having about 10 other dog beds in the house.) If you make enough positive associations with his crate (like tons of treats and lots of praise) when he's inside, hopefully Brixton will one day WANT to go in it. During the day, whenever Shama is in her ex pen, we have classical NPR playing to keep her company. Soothing music could be another positive association with the crate for Brixton.

Good luck! Please keep us posted!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

A tired dog is a good dog and makes so many things easier!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> A tired dog is a good dog and makes so many things easier!


This is absolutely true! Just remember what Annie said about being careful with immature puppy bones and ligaments. You can MENTALLY tire out a puppy with training games faster than you can physically tire them out anyway!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

There are many good ideas on this thread on how to get a puppy to accept crate training and you definitely want to try them, but it is important to remember that people raised dogs for decades without crates! I always used a small room, bathroom, sun porch etc before there was this "crate" world. Some dogs just do not like crates while others love their crates, want to be in them etc. You do need to find a way to confine a puppy but an expen with crate attached (use the cover on the crate and other tricks) or a bathroom with a gate across also work (you can put the crate in either). 

Puppy months are really hard until you find what works best for both of you. Also, a camera works to help reassure you that the puppy is fine when you leave, whether in a crate, or other kind of confined space. But crate training is just one way to raise a puppy! Some people only use them at night and use expens etc during day. (Cassie used her crate at night for about 8-9 months and then indicated she preferred being on the bed; her breeder does not use crates and she had to learn to sleep in one, but never liked it. I used the technique described above of putting it next to my bed, and putting my fingers thru the grates sometimes to calm her down. It was also a hard sided crate, not a wire one).


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you! Oddly, exhaustion isn't correlated. He had a full day at daycare and still freaked out. He wakes up after about 2 hours (around midnight) and then the nightmare begins. I do think it's separation anxiety. He is currently in the living room (I'm in an apartment, it's just outside my bedroom door). Going to try crate back in the bedroom again.
The odd thing is, he was sleeping through the night in the living room crate for a few weeks, and then BAM. 
He's lucky he's so cute...


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

BoosDad said:


> Your Brixton is adorable. Sorry to hear that you are having difficulties with crate training. Every dog has his/her own personality, and some just don't like being confined. In the case of Boo, he had the same problem. I found that he was more amenable to following my command, "go to your crate," if I made sure that he had a full day. If you have the financial means, you might consider doggy daycare. It worked wonders for Boo, and helped him become a good canine citizen. Now that he is a senior, of course, Boo insists on his own room and comfortable couch. He won't even look at his comfy crate. Go figure. I wish I had a magic answer for you. However, it sounds like you are doing the right things. Good luck.


Thank you! Oddly, exhaustion isn't correlated. He had a full day at daycare and still freaked out. He wakes up after about 2 hours (around midnight) and then the nightmare begins. I do think it's separation anxiety. He is currently in the living room (I'm in an apartment, it's just outside my bedroom door). Going to try crate back in the bedroom again.
The odd thing is, he was sleeping through the night in the living room crate for a few weeks, and then BAM. 
He's lucky he's so cute...


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The fact that you are reaching out for help means you are NOT a "terrible dog mom."
> 
> So let's start by getting a bit more information. Do you have and use an ex-pen (exercise pen) either during the day or night? Does Brixton cry when he is in his crate during the day (and you are home)? Have you tried letting Brixton sleep on the bed with you at night? Dos that make a difference? I realize that you live in an apartment and noise is a potential issues, but Brixton may have learned inadvertently that if he cries at night you will give him attention one way or another. He is still very much a puppy and they can be a real handful.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I am convinced it's separation anxiety. He's happy to sleep on the bed, but I don't want to make that a habit. (Have never done it through the night). Not only am I afraid of him falling off the bed, but I don't want to make that a habit.

I also do exactly as you described. To no avail. He'll nap for an hour or two, but once he's up, whether I'm home or not, that crying will not stop.

Going to bring his crate back into my room tonight. So odd, for the past several weeks, he was sleeping through the night in his crate in the living room. And then suddenly, he started waking up by midnight and won't stop crying. It's truly driving me over the top.


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I can't imagine what you're going through. I hate to put more pressure on you, but I really think it would help to consult with a behaviorist if there's any way you can. There is a point where the fear or behavior is established and each time in the crate is reinforcing it over and over again. It sounds like that's where you're at, but I think you need someone with experience to observe and help you out. Not crate training is not the end of the world, but you do need a way to contain your puppy, and that same person can help you come up with something, whether that's an ex pen or something else. You'll also need some kind of plan to prevent problems should you need to crate him for travel. Maybe there is someone available for a video call consultation?
> 
> How is he doing with containment during the day?
> 
> In the meantime, I would really try to find a puppy sitter and at least take a day to get some rest and recharge. I don't know what's available in your area, but there are a few services that can help you find someone if you don't have a friend or family member who can take him for a day. Puppies are adorable bundles of work, and it's especially hard to manage them without sleep!


Thank you! I did have a trainer work on it with me, and we were doing great. Whatever is happening just started several nights ago. The training is starting to get really expensive, but I know I have no other choice.


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Molly120213 said:


> Is the crate in your bedroom at night? My girl sleeps quietly all night as long as the crate is in the same room as me. I tried her in a different room when she was a puppy and she was not having it. I would not put him in your bed unless that is what you want to do long term because it would be hard to go back to the crate at night after that. I agree with making the crate "den like" and having crate time during the day. Crates can become a positive place for dogs. Mine goes in and out of her crate all day on her own and will put herself to bed at night if she feels it is bed time. I hope things get better soon. I can imagine how difficult it must be being in an apartment with a noisy dog and I know how bad things get when you have days of little or no sleep. Good luck. Things will get better.


Thanks! Yes, going to bring the crate back into the bedroom. He was doing fine in the living room for the past few weeks. No idea why the sudden change.


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> Lots of good ideas in this thread so far.
> 
> This has reminded me that I own this DVD which could help you. I never ended up watching it and have lent it to someone.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
Unfortunately, it's not related to exhaustion level or how much activity we have in a day. It's definitely separation anxiety. I appreciate everyone's tips!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My Havanese struggles with separation anxiety (technically he struggles with isolation distress, although recently his behaviors are worse when he’s separated from me and more typical of traditional separation anxiety). Don’t give up on working with someone yet, because it will be much less expensive in the long run if you’re less likely to be reliant on daycare. I hope that helps alleviate any guilt you might be feeling over the expense  

Be really cautious of how you handle his crying. A lot of the advice you’ll read on crate training is to let them cry it out, and for a typical puppy it works. For a puppy with an anxiety problem, every time you let him cry it out, it reinforces his anxiety. It could be a lot of things, but one possibility is that he reacted to a noise or other problem you couldn’t see or that has since resolved, but that pattern in behavior remained. On the other hand, you don’t want to jump in and rescue him, which can also reinforce anxiety, so it becomes about actively developing replacement behaviors. Addressing it requires helping him learn to be okay by himself, and that means a systematic program of gradually increasing the distance between yourself and your puppy, and increasing it as he stays calm. For your own sake, work on this during the day! If he’s already doing great with it during the day, I’d refer back to the behaviorist, take video, etc. because something else might be going on. 

I didn’t have a nighttime problem since ours sleeps in our bedroom. If it has been going on for weeks, I think that’s kind of the danger zone where each time it’s repeating itself it’s compounding the problem, so you need to interrupt that somehow. But if you are opposed to him sleeping on you bed, i wouldn’t let him start now. There are a lot of ways you could probably do that, though. I know some people have left the puppy where he will sleep and have moved to sleep near the puppy for a short time. If you can sleep on the sofa or something for a couple of nights and intensely work on separation during the day, then you could return to your bedroom as his anxiety improves during the day. You could also try moving his crate (or expen if you go that route instead) so he’s in line of sight of the bedroom, then moving it gradually to its permanent location as his daytime anxiety improves. Or move his crate into the bedroom, just inside the door, and then gradually move it out. 

Definitely talk with the behaviorist about whether or not crating is the best option for containing him. I think crate training is great, but it didn’t work out for us in part because of anxiety, although I don’t think he directly associated the crate with trauma and we could have worked through it if we hadn’t found other confinement methods worked better for us. Don’t feel bad if it doesn’t work out, it’s not the only way.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Yde said:


> Thanks! Yes, going to bring the crate back into the bedroom. He was doing fine in the living room for the past few weeks. No idea why the sudden change.


Please try elevating the crate on chairs next to your bed so your dog can see you. My dogs do not have any separation anxiety at all but would not like sleeping in a different room. In fact, I do not want them sleeping in a different room either. You never know when they might want out to go potty.


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> My Havanese struggles with separation anxiety (technically he struggles with isolation distress, although recently his behaviors are worse when he's separated from me and more typical of traditional separation anxiety). Don't give up on working with someone yet, because it will be much less expensive in the long run if you're less likely to be reliant on daycare. I hope that helps alleviate any guilt you might be feeling over the expense
> 
> Be really cautious of how you handle his crying. A lot of the advice you'll read on crate training is to let them cry it out, and for a typical puppy it works. For a puppy with an anxiety problem, every time you let him cry it out, it reinforces his anxiety. It could be a lot of things, but one possibility is that he reacted to a noise or other problem you couldn't see or that has since resolved, but that pattern in behavior remained. On the other hand, you don't want to jump in and rescue him, which can also reinforce anxiety, so it becomes about actively developing replacement behaviors. Addressing it requires helping him learn to be okay by himself, and that means a systematic program of gradually increasing the distance between yourself and your puppy, and increasing it as he stays calm. For your own sake, work on this during the day! If he's already doing great with it during the day, I'd refer back to the behaviorist, take video, etc. because something else might be going on.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I brought the crate back into my room last night to start all over. It wasn't perfect, but much better. There is no question it's separation anxiety, and I'll just have to keep working on it.

Appreciate the thoughtful response.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*change in behavior*



Yde said:


> Thanks! Yes, going to bring the crate back into the bedroom. He was doing fine in the living room for the past few weeks. No idea why the sudden change.


I would still recommend trying to bring him back into the bedroom, beside your bed - but perhaps also consider if there's another/ physical reason - if he's been fine for weeks in the other room, could it be that he needs to potty (UTI or something similar?) or has anything changed in the other room (noises, light, temperature, smell?)

Is there any correlation between when you decorated for the holidays and when he suddenly was not good in the other room? Did anything else change in that room around that time (even if it seems small or insignificant to you?)


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Brixton is a very young puppy and I was an Exhausted Puppy Mom until 10 months. The whole family was Exhausted. Crate sleeping didn't work for Patti and it was around 5 months I took her out of the crate at 2 a.m. and put her in bed with us - so I could get some sleep and not have to deal with annoyed neighbors. _(at the time we were vacationing in a townhome ... similar to an apartment situation)
_
I put a harness with a lead on Patti to make sure she didn't get off the bed. Patti slept like a Rock, didn't try to get off the bed, went throughout the night without needing to pee. I finally was able to get some sleep. In the morning, I walked her over to the indoor-potty tray to show her where it was located in our bedroom. After Patti matured she decided the back of the closet, hidden behind clothes, was her preferred sleeping quarters.

There was a time when I became so exasperated training a puppy - I thought about rehoming her - but since our daughter and grandkids share our home - there was no one to give her to. The whole family ALL lived through the Terrible Twos and Threes and now adore Patti. She was worth the trouble. And, you're right...it's a good thing they're so Darn Cute.

Patti's almost three and I just looked outside and within ten minutes she's dug a six inch muddy hole in the middle of the yard, probably looking for a mole. She was just groomed four days ago. :Cry:


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> I would still recommend trying to bring him back into the bedroom, beside your bed - but perhaps also consider if there's another/ physical reason - if he's been fine for weeks in the other room, could it be that he needs to potty (UTI or something similar?) or has anything changed in the other room (noises, light, temperature, smell?)
> 
> Is there any correlation between when you decorated for the holidays and when he suddenly was not good in the other room? Did anything else change in that room around that time (even if it seems small or insignificant to you?)


Thanks! You are correct, I assume something must have happened in the living room. But I don't know what. No decorations, no physical change. Sadly, I can't control temps due to radiator heat. But maybe a storm one night freaked him out.
Brought his crate back into my bedroom, and he slept through the night. Just hope I can get him back into the living room again.


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Mikki said:


> Brixton is a very young puppy and I was an Exhausted Puppy Mom until 10 months. The whole family was Exhausted. Crate sleeping didn't work for Patti and it was around 5 months I took her out of the crate at 2 a.m. and put her in bed with us - so I could get some sleep and not have to deal with annoyed neighbors. _(at the time we were vacationing in a townhome ... similar to an apartment situation)
> _
> I put a harness with a lead on Patti to make sure she didn't get off the bed. Patti slept like a Rock, didn't try to get off the bed, went throughout the night without needing to pee. I finally was able to get some sleep. In the morning, I walked her over to the indoor-potty tray to show her where it was located in our bedroom. After Patti matured she decided the back of the closet, hidden behind clothes, was her preferred sleeping quarters.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this response made me laugh or cry. :smile2:


----------



## Yde (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi everyone.
Thanks for all your tips, and your compassion.

I've decided that I have to start with the crate back in the bedroom, which is working, and work our way back to the living room. It's funny, because he naps in the living room crate, even if I walk away. And at night, he'll stay asleep for about two hours in the living room. But once he wakes up, the crying won't stop.

In other news, however, today, for the first time EVER, he walked himself into his crate, unprompted, to nap. That feels like a HUGE moment, all things considered.
Then I, stupidly, accidentally stepped on a squeaky toy and woke him, and he exited. It was short lived, but still felt like a good step.

Have a wonderful holiday all.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Yde said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thanks for all your tips, and your compassion.
> 
> I've decided that I have to start with the crate back in the bedroom, which is working, and work our way back to the living room. It's funny, because he naps in the living room crate, even if I walk away. And at night, he'll stay asleep for about two hours in the living room. But once he wakes up, the crying won't stop.
> ...


Glad things are looking up but just wondering why you are working the crate back to the living room. If he sleeps in the living room, can you hear him if he needs to get out to go potty? If a dog needs to go potty and is trapped in his crate that is a sure fire way to make sure he will hate his crate. We have separate crates in the living area and bedrooms. I want my dog near me at night in case she needs to go potty and for her to feel confident that mom is going to not let her have an accident in her crate.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I can’t tell you how many stories I’ve read of people thinking their puppy would sleep somewhere else and the puppy ended up in the bedroom. Myself included! For a lot of people it’s just easier. However, I’m imagining the apartments I’ve lived in and I don’t think it’s unreasonable for him to sleep in the next room, but my apartments were small, lol. If you evaluate your reasons for choosing where he sleeps, you might find a place for him to sleep that better addresses both of your needs. Whatever you decide, don’t base your decision on preconceived ideas about where he “should” sleep. I haven’t found having my Havanese in my bedroom interferes with my privacy in any way, and it’s become more convenient for me. Letting your puppy sleep in your bedroom isn’t giving in to separation issues, either. IMO, that has to be addressed separately, and actively, during the day. 

If you don’t have space in the bedroom, you could also consider a different location in your living room at night, maybe closer to the entrance of your bedroom or where he can see into your bedroom. I have seen people set up their crates on casters (similar to plant caddies), so you could move it more easily for night, or set up two crates. I’ve also seen people integrate them below bedside tables.

I hope you have a great holiday weekend and are able to get some well deserved rest after a stressful couple of weeks!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Yde, I been reading this thread and I had the opposite problem. I felt like a bad Mom because 2 of our dogs sleep on the bed. The oldest never wanted to so he still sleeps on the floor in his bed. Cotton was an abused rescue so he’s slept on the bed since the day we brought him home. I’ve been through your frustration with other issues and have been in tears. I can assure you that you’re not a bad doggy Mom. You wouldn’t be on this forum if you were. Brixton is so darn cute, although maybe not so much at 2:00 am Hang in there, you are not alone!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I can't remember if you ever said if you tried camping in the room where you want Brixton to sleep? Shama's expen is under our kitchen island in the center of the action if we're in the kitchen, dining room, or living room (open floor plan). When we first brought her home, we camped in the living room in order to be near her. We eventually snuck down the hall to our room. MPM, we can always hear her from our bedroom as it's not too far down the hall. Yde, you might want to try the camping idea.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> I can't remember if you ever said if you tried camping in the room where you want Brixton to sleep? Shama's expen is under our kitchen island in the center of the action if we're in the kitchen, dining room, or living room (open floor plan). When we first brought her home, we camped in the living room in order to be near her. We eventually snuck down the hall to our room. MPM, we can always hear her from our bedroom as it's not too far down the hall. Yde, you might want to try the camping idea.


As long as you can hear the dog in case they need to get out to potty then that should work. I sleep like a rock so I would never hear Mia that far away. Some dogs may have access to indoor potty areas too but a dog in a crate does not.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yde said:


> I'm not sure if this response made me laugh or cry. :smile2:


The REASON puppies (and BABIES for that matter) are so cute is that if they weren't, we'd drown them all! LOL!

I think anyone who hasn't regretted a new puppy at least once probably isn't being truthful with themselves.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> The REASON puppies (and BABIES for that matter) are so cute is that if they weren't, we'd drown them all! LOL!
> 
> I think anyone who hasn't regretted a new puppy at least once probably isn't being truthful with themselves.


I have to be honest and admit that I have had a occasional "regrets" even past the puppy stage! A few additional gray hairs too!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Mikki said:


> Brixton is a very young puppy and I was an Exhausted Puppy Mom until 10 months. The whole family was Exhausted. Crate sleeping didn't work for Patti and it was around 5 months I took her out of the crate at 2 a.m. and put her in bed with us - so I could get some sleep and not have to deal with annoyed neighbors. _(at the time we were vacationing in a townhome ... similar to an apartment situation)
> _
> I put a harness with a lead on Patti to make sure she didn't get off the bed. Patti slept like a Rock, didn't try to get off the bed, went throughout the night without needing to pee. I finally was able to get some sleep. In the morning, I walked her over to the indoor-potty tray to show her where it was located in our bedroom. After Patti matured she decided the back of the closet, hidden behind clothes, was her preferred sleeping quarters.
> 
> ...





Yde said:


> I'm not sure if this response made me laugh or cry. :smile2:


*Your Reply did make me Laugh ... LOL!!*


----------

